# "MEU"  ou  O "MEU"



## cmauricio

Bom Dia

Eu não sei quando utilizar:  meu/minha  seu/sua  et quando    o meu/a  minha       o seu/a sua

exemplo, nós dizemos:

1.-  lá está a minha casa   _*OU*_     lá está minha casa
2.-  eu passarei o natal com o meu irmão   _*OU*_     eu passarei o natal com meu irmão
3.- Onde posso  registrar o meu trabalho?   _*OU*_  Onde  posso registrar meu trabalho?
 4.- Eu amo o meu trabalho_ *OU* _Eu amo meu   trabalho




Obrigado!!

Yo hablo español, y es mi primera pregunta, si encuentran errores cuando escribo porfavor me dicen.

Gracias!!

Cristian


----------



## WhoSoyEu

cmauricio said:


> Bom Dia
> 
> Eu não sei quando utilizar: meu/minha seu/sua et quando o meu/a minha o seu/a sua
> 
> exemplo, nós dizemos:
> 
> 1.- lá está a minha casa _*OU*_ lá está minha casa
> 2.- eu passarei o natal com o meu irmão _*OU*_ eu passarei o natal com meu irmão
> 3.- Onde posso registrar o meu trabalho? _*OU*_ Onde posso registrar meu trabalho?
> 4.- Eu amo o meu trabalho_ *OU* _Eu amo meu trabalho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigado!!
> 
> Yo hablo español, y es mi primera pregunta, si encuentran errores cuando escribo porfavor me dicen.
> 
> Gracias!!
> 
> Cristian


Bienvenido al Foro, Cristian.

El uso del artículo no es necesario aunque entiendo que no está equivocado. Pero me gustaria que alguien más lo confirmara.

Abrazos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El arículo sólo es obligatorio ante el posesivo en gallego. En las variantes portuguesas es una cuestión de estilo o de idiolecto, pero es más frecuente (aunque cada vez menos) en Portugal (especialmente el norteño) que en Brasil.


----------



## Istriano

Isso depende muito da região, eu por exemplo falo:


*minha casa* (e não *a minha casa*), 
*para minha casa* (e não *para a minha casa*),
*em minha casa* ou  *na minha casa* (tanto faz)
*da minha casa* (e não_ de minha casa_).

Em frases fixas:

*A meu ver* [e nunca *_ao meu ver_]
*Por minha causa* [e nunca *_pela minha causa_].


----------



## cmauricio

Obrigado pelas boas-vindas e pelas suas respostas tão rápidas.

Se para o pron. possessivo, isso depende da região, então ambas variantes estão bem?  
Com os  artigos (A,O,AS,OS) ou sem eles?

Eu tenho que escrever um texto *FORMAL* que será lido por pessoas do Portugal e  do Brasil, vocês recomendam-me que eu utilize os artigos (A,O,AS,OS) para o pron.  possessivo ou não? vocês que opinam?

Muito Obrigado!!!

Cristian


----------



## okporip

cmauricio said:


> Obrigado pelas boas-vindas e pelas suas respostas tão rápidas.
> 
> Se para o pron. possessivo, isso depende da região, então ambas variantes estão bem?
> Com os  artigos (A,O,AS,OS) ou sem eles?
> 
> Eu tenho que escrever um texto *FORMAL* que será lido por pessoas do Portugal e  do Brasil, vocês recomendam-me que eu utilize os artigos (A,O,AS,OS) para o pron.  possessivo ou não? vocês que opinam?
> 
> Muito Obrigado!!!
> 
> Cristian



Se fosse eu, escreveria sem os artigos, mas é uma questão de mero estilo pessoal. Se quer saber, explico minha escolha assim: não vejo motivo para acrescentar uma palavra (ainda que seja de uma única letra) cuja ausência não prejudica o sentido do que digo. É o mesmo motivo que me levaria a escrever, por exemplo, "opino que", em vez de "eu opino que" (a conjugação do verbo já indica seu sujeito; desnecessário escrever "eu"). Em textos informais, quando me mantenho mais próximo do registro da fala, posso até deixar escapar um artiguinho ou outro, um pronomezinho ou outro que teriam sido desnecessários. Em textos formais, cuido mais de observar essa "regra" a que me fui acostumando ao longo do tempo. Mas repito: não pense que há qualquer regra mais rígida a esse respeito; escolha o que prefere e... "feito"!


----------



## Vanda

Tanto faz, com ou sem artigo.
Algumas discussões sobre o uso do artigo:

o/a - perda do artigo antes de nomes próprios - artigos + pronomes possessivos - antes de nomes próprios - artigo definido -


----------



## vf2000

Faço minhas as palavras de Okporip: nos exemplos acima o uso do artigo não influi em nada e quanto menos palavras, melhor. De qualquer forma, para textos importantes é recomendável que um profissional faça uma revisão antes de sua divulgação. 
Espero ter ajudado, AXÉ


----------



## Carfer

Cmauricio disse que o texto se destinava a ser lido tanto em Portugal como no Brasil. Em Portugal, a omissão do artigo definido não é muito frequente. Nas frases que deu como exemplo, a mim soa-me mal a omissão, o que não quer dizer, evidentemente, que seja um erro ou que torne a frase incompreensível. Alterando o significado habitual do ícone  de 'correcto' para 'soa-me melhor', as minhas preferências vão para:

1.- lá está a minha casa _*OU*_ lá está minha casa
2.- eu passarei o natal com o meu irmão _*OU*_ eu passarei o natal com meu irmão
3.- Onde posso registrar o meu trabalho? _*OU*_ Onde posso registrar meu trabalho?
4.- Eu amo o meu trabalho_ *OU* _Eu amo meu trabalho (aqui '_amo_' estará um pouco deslocado. Não é que não se possa dizer, é só porque não será a forma mais frequente, que é _'eu gosto muito do meu trabalho'_ ou_ 'eu adoro o meu trabalho'_

Em todo o caso, isto não é para ser levado demasiado à letra. Na segunda frase, por exemplo, eu próprio poderia dizer _'passarei o Natal com meu irmão' e_ quanto aos exemplos do Istriano diria assim:

*minha casa* (e não *a minha casa*), 
*para minha casa* (e não *para a minha casa*),
*em minha casa* ou *na minha casa* (tanto faz)
*da minha casa* (e não_ de minha casa_).

*A meu ver* [e nunca *_ao meu ver_]
*Por minha causa* [e nunca *_pela minha causa_].

Portanto, se tivesse de dar um conselho ao/à (?) Cmauricio no que toca ao português de Portugal, eu dir-lhe-ia que, regra geral, ponha o artigo mas que não se preocupe muito com isso. A experiência dir-lhe-á em que casos o pode omitir sem tornar demasiado óbvio que não é nativo/a.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Portanto, se tivesse de dar um conselho ao/à (?) Cmauricio no que toca ao português de Portugal, eu dir-lhe-ia que, regra geral, ponha o artigo mas que não se preocupe muito com isso. A experiência dir-lhe-á em que casos o pode omitir sem tornar demasiado óbvio que não é nativo/a.


Carfer: Considerando que assina Cristian, eu apostaria em "ele", pois do contrário seria Cristiana, não lhe parece?


----------



## cmauricio

hehehe sim, eu sou homenzinho

Muito Obrigado!!!

Cristian


----------



## Lgpe

O emprego do artigo diante do pronome possessivo é facultativo.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

cmauricio said:


> Bom Dia
> 
> Eu não sei quando utilizar:  meu/minha  seu/sua  et quando    o meu/a  minha       o seu/a sua
> 
> exemplo, nós dizemos:
> 
> 1.-  lá está a minha casa   _OU_     lá está minha casa
> 2.-  eu passarei o natal com o meu irmão   _OU_     eu passarei o natal com meu irmão
> 3.- Onde posso  registrar o meu trabalho?   _OU_  Onde  posso registrar meu trabalho?
> 4.- Eu amo o meu trabalho_ OU _Eu amo meu   trabalho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigado!!
> 
> Yo hablo español, y es mi primera pregunta, si encuentran errores cuando escribo porfavor me dicen.
> 
> Gracias!!
> 
> Cristian



Todas estas maneras de hablar están correctas.


----------



## divina

Entonces, ¿se puede decir _o meu _para _a mi_?

Por ejemplo,

Desde que vieram os haitianos e os maranhenses aqui o meu bairro “Itaum”, o bairro da minha mãe “Vila nova” e o bairro da minha avó “Boa vista”, parece biqueiras, só tem traficante e drogados fazendo badernas descaradamente.

Se puede decir,

Desde que vinieron los haitianos y los de Maranhão aquí a mi barrio “Itaum”, al barrio de mi madre...


----------



## patriota

@divina não. O problema está na pontuação: "_Desde que vieram os haitianos e os maranhenses aqui (para cá, para a nossa cidade)*,* o meu bairro, Itaum, o bairro .... parece*m* biqueiras*.* Só tem..."._


----------



## englishmania

A questão prende-se com a variante usada. Em português europeu (Portugal) usa-se o artigo, sim.

A forma mais natural de dizer estas frases seria algo como...

Lá/ali está a minha casa. /A minha casa fica ali.  _ (? não sei bem o contexto)_
Vou passar / Irei passar / (Passarei)  o natal com o meu irmão.
Onde posso _registar_ o meu trabalho?     _(registrar: PT Brasil) _
Eu amo o meu trabalho.


Em contextos mais formais ou literários, posso admitir o uso de "com meu irmão" sem o artigo definido, mas não é um uso habitual/comum.

As diferenças não são muitas entre PT EU e PT BR, mas, respondendo à pergunta inicial, não é possível escrever um texto que corresponda simultaneamente às duas variantes. No entanto, é totalmente compreensível para um português se o texto for escrito em PT BR. Penso que para um brasileiro será igualmente entendível.


----------



## Ari RT

Certamente se entenderá no Brasil de uma ou de outra forma. Não será por isso que o texto será tachado de PTPT ou PTBR. Há outros marcadores bastante mais óbvios.
Por outro lado, não vejo qual seria o problema em que o texto soe assim ou assado. A boa escrita será sempre compreendida. Quem queira escrever para os dois públicos empregue seu tempo evitando gírias e regionalismos, atente para as formas mais castiças dos lexemas e das estruturas sintáticas e não tente parecer o que não é. Soará à sua variante, sempre, como bem afirma englishmania, e isso não é defeito. Não havendo atrocidades que agridam o olho, a existência de soluções que o leitor não usaria entra como tempero. Dá sabor ao texto.


----------



## Henry3912

Em espanhol, como você sabe, não se antepõe artigo antes de adjetivo possessivo, mas sim antes de pronomes possessivos:
Allí está mi casa.
La (casa) mia.

Entretanto em português as opções de antepor artigo ou não, são válidas, apenas quando se trata de artigo definido, visto que você o utiliza para melhor especificar o objeto ao qual você se refere possuir.
O mesmo pode ocorrer no plural:

Lá estão (as) minhas casas. Pode ocultá-lo ou não.
Lá está (a) minha casa.

*Não é válido para artigos indefinidos e soa mal, pois o adjetivo possessivo reforça essa definição e usá-lo só iria contrastar o que diz.*


----------

